# Thyroid Dumping



## BionicThyroid (Jan 29, 2010)

How long does the thyroid "dump" after RAI?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BionicThyroid said:


> How long does the thyroid "dump" after RAI?


That is the $64,000.00 question to be sure. I think it varies from individual to individual. If I recall correctly, I was dumping for a couple of weeks but I had a thyroid storm and was in a very advanced stage of thyrotoxicosis.

Do you feel like you are still dumping? Has your doc had you in for the Frees? (FT4 and FT3)


----------



## BionicThyroid (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes- I am pretty sure I am dumping- going on for several weeks now. My heart rate and bllod pressure are difficult to keep in check- Either VERY high or pretty low. Everyday is like a roller coaster. I go back in a few weeks for labs-


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BionicThyroid said:


> Yes- I am pretty sure I am dumping- going on for several weeks now. My heart rate and bllod pressure are difficult to keep in check- Either VERY high or pretty low. Everyday is like a roller coaster. I go back in a few weeks for labs-


Wonder if you should still be on an anti-thyroid med? Some are after RAI. Do you think you should call your doc about this?


----------

